# Call Signs



## littlun (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi, trying to find out the call signs of P&O ferries Pride of Bilbao and Pride of Portsmouth around 1996/97. Anybody got any old ITU books ?
I remember all the call signs of the ships I sailed on except these two.
Hoping to complete the list.


----------



## martin winn (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anybody supply the call sign of Port Auckland? Thanks.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Martin

The October 1963 List of Call Signs shows Port Auckland as GWRB

David

+


----------



## martin winn (Oct 10, 2007)

Many thanks. I was on GWRB for over 2 years- the best ship I sailed on! Funny how I can remember other ship call signs, but not Port Auckland. Thanks again.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anybody know what Blue Funnel's Ulysses 1950s was??


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Ulysses was GDWV


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for that.I was on her during 1960 and have been unable to remember it.Funnily enough ,I can remember all the others.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#1 ... Pride of Bilbao GXHT


----------



## littlun (Dec 4, 2005)

R651400 said:


> #1 ... Pride of Bilbao GXHT


Great tks for that. Just leaves the Pride of Portsmouth.


----------

